# Lab breeders



## eyehunter (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey all, Last summer I had to put my 4 yr. old yellow down and am starting to look for both a yellow and black lab pups. I am not completly inthe market yet, but am just wondering if anyones has the names and or sites of a few good quality breeders. Any info would be great


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Chris at Windsor Kennels in Crookston -- www.windsorkennels.com


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

THERE IS A EXELLENT LITTER IN THE CLASSIFIEDS ON THIS SITE RIGHT NOW, THE DUSTY BROWN LITTER


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Lutherkennel.com
They sell great labs right here in Northdakota.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Got my newest pup from Thorpe Kennels in Ellemdale, ND. She promises to be a real burner...


----------

